# AKC new Trick Dog title - I think lots of poodle owners could easily get this



## zooeysmom (Jan 3, 2014)

Thank you for letting us know about it! It sounds like a fun and not too difficult title to achieve


----------



## Skylar (Jul 29, 2016)

Here is a link to the check lists - you have to click on each check list to see what is on it. 

Trick Dog Applications - American Kennel Club


----------



## MollyMuiMa (Oct 13, 2012)

I bet more than half of us could do "Novice" with ease!!!!
Here's copies of the required tricks for each title!












There is also a way to submit thru videos! Akc will accept the accreditation/title certs. from a company(?) called 'Do More With Your Dog' (DMWYD) Google it!


----------



## Caddy (Nov 23, 2014)

Well, I think we all might have trick dogs.


----------



## Muggles (Mar 14, 2015)

They do seem pretty easy - hopefully we get something similar in Australia!


----------

